
You Can Buy the One-Off $2.7M Aston Martin Victor’s Headlights on eBay - fortran77
https://www.thedrive.com/news/36200/you-can-buy-the-one-off-2-7-million-aston-martin-victors-headlights-on-ebay
======
fortran77
I wouldn't retrofit my car to use them (though you can probably put them on a
Jeep without much problem), but it may make for an interesting decorative desk
lamp, suitably dimmed or diffused.

